# U-HAUL is retarded!!!



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

i went to u-haul today to see about getting either a tow dolley or a trailer to tow my 200sx w/ a ranger and they said i can't b/c of the type of car. it p*sses me off so bad now the ppl that i bought the car from are going to relist it an i am gonna get ***** out of $300 and a sr20 swap. which is bullpoop!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

joeyxryan said:


> i went to u-haul today to see about getting either a tow dolley or a trailer to tow my 200sx w/ a ranger and they said i can't b/c of the type of car. it p*sses me off so bad now the ppl that i bought the car from are going to relist it an i am gonna get ***** out of $300 and a sr20 swap. which is bullpoop!



b/c of the sx or the ranger??? i dont get it whats wrong, why wont they let you???


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If it's because of the Ranger, that would make perfect sense. U-Haul has to comply with federal tow ratings. But if it's on account of the 200SX, I dunno why that would possibly be.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

samo said:


> If it's because of the Ranger, that would make perfect sense. U-Haul has to comply with federal tow ratings. But if it's on account of the 200SX, I dunno why that would possibly be.


 a ranger should be able to tow a 200sx and dolly... unless its a 4 banger...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I saw an article in a newspaper stating that u-haul not letting ford owners rent any trailers think it stems from the roll overs a few years back when riding on firestones.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> a ranger should be able to tow a 200sx and dolly... unless its a 4 banger...


Technically, yes. But then again, technically, my Subaru can tow a car. It's not entirely legal, though, since neither my Loyale or a Ranger is tow-rated for that kind of load.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

remember on the simpsons, when they moved to atlantic city? the moving company name was "HEE-HAUL", and it had a pic of a donkey on the side of the trailor hahaha


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> remember on the simpsons, when they moved to atlantic city? the moving company name was "HEE-HAUL", and it had a pic of a donkey on the side of the trailor hahaha


That was a good one.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

an idea. rent a big truck for the weekend to tow the car?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

samo said:


> Technically, yes. But then again, technically, my Subaru can tow a car. It's not entirely legal, though, since neither my Loyale or a Ranger is tow-rated for that kind of load.


oh well, that sux, im just surprised to see a ranger isnt rated to tow that much... a 200sx and a dolly cant weigh much more the 3500-4000 lbs... should be able to tow that... i know a frontier and an s-10 can...


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

samo said:


> Technically, yes. But then again, technically, my Subaru can tow a car. It's not entirely legal, though, since neither my Loyale or a Ranger is tow-rated for that kind of load.


What kind of state do you live in where they tell you what you can and cant tow. Tow what you want, if you ruin you vehicle its on you. Ive seen Cavalears tow a big empty car trailer here. Idiots but its still funny.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not the state that's making the rules. The Federal gov't has put down rules and regulations that determine what can tow what, and in general, the regulations make perfect sense.

U-Haul is just trying to cover their asses, I'd guess. If you damaged your vehicle towing, most people would try to sue U-Haul.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

They told me the same when I went there with a Ranger and then a Tacoma. This was before the Ford "Exploder" years as well. I believe that it is not because your ranger doesnt have the power to physically pull the car, but its lack in adequate brakes and curb weight for stability. Of course all the legal garbage is the real underlying reason. 

Just a side note: We ended up towing a boat with the tacoma a few months later.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*UHaul Sucks*

From Portland, OR to Fresno, Ca.

Uhaul Truck $385
Uhaul Trailor (whole car) $115 or two wheel trailor $42
Gas ???
___________________________
$400+

Plus the vehicle I was buying, rental car,gas, misc stuff.

And when I asked about the two wheel trailor all they said was to make sure the car being towed was capable to be towed and look in the manual to find out. I dont really think these guys know what they are talking about just try another one or another day see if somebody different says something else. But I feel your pain.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Just get a class 3 tow hitch...5,000 rating. They cost about (less?) that $100
at good ole wal Mart.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Would that hook up to a rental car lets say a toyota camry lol thats what i had.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ya I had a 96 ranger and my mom has a 98 ranger and they arent rated to tow much of anything. plus I heard on the news a while back that uhaul wont rent a tow dolly now to any ford owner but they will be more than happy to rent you one of there pick ups kinda shitty huh


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I heard it was something about Ford owner's on average having a successful lawsuit winning percetage vs. other car company owners and Uhaul when accidents happend. Something stupid like that.


----------

